# What'S This One Then?



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Got this Amphibia? ages ago and forgot all about it, in my "to be looked at" pile as it keeps time but won't advance the hour hand past 12, poss loose cannon pinion or sticking date wheel I guess

translations of the name on the dial and the back would be good! thank you


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

back and name


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Komanderskie on the dial & AFAIK water resistant & automatic on the back.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

'Commanders' as in belonging to them, I think


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

pgtips has it about right on the translations - if you google on "cyrillic alphabet" and take the "image Links" that come up, you can print off a guide to the equivalence letters in English - it's relatively easy to transliterate single words from this, starting with CCCP = USSR, and doesn't take long to recognise Automatic and similar words you are sort of "expecting" to find :yes:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I knew I'd seen the words on the back before 

Any idea what the crest on the back is (poor pic I know)

Obviously a Russian flag on the dial so post CCCP


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Ah it's the Russian crest :lol:










On December 8, 2000, the Russian Duma passed a decree in favor of reinstating the music of the, so called, Soviet Hymn, as the official anthem of the Russian Federation. This motion was approved by the Federation Council, the upper house of the Russian parliament, on December 20, 2000 and was signed by President Vladimir Putin. Also approved were the current white, blue and red striped flag as the official flag of the nation, the double headed eagle crest of the Tsars as a national symbol and a red banner for the Army. All are intended to tie Russia's past, both Tsarist and Communist, with its present and future, remembering the accomplishments of bygone eras.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The Russian Federation 1st reinstated the crest in 1993


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Komanderskie on the dial & AFAIK water resistant & automatic on the back.


Hope that wasn't a cryptic clue in your post; AFAIK (A FAKE) :lol: :naughty: :lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

As Far As I Know


----------

